# Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka (Михаи́л Ива́нович Гли́нка)



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Mikhail Ivanovich Glinka (Михаи́л Ива́нович Гли́нка)*

Was considered the father of modern Russian music.

You probably know he composed just two operas....but What operas:

The life for the tsar and Russlan and Ludmila.

Many songs, some other chamber stuff...

He is the beginner of the Russian movement that gave us the mighty five, he was before but each of them learned from Glinka. He introduced folkloric music in classical music.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Glinka

You have many many pages on youtube.

Hear from you

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*A wonderful song! A wonderful concerto!*

Glinka composed this song:






this song was the inspiration for Rimsky-Korsakov who composed his concerto for oboe based on this song...titled "Variations on a Glinka theme".






Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I am so sorry*

I've just noticed that there already was a site for Glinka.

Martin


----------

